# Can anybody calculate gestation?



## Melissa1991

Had my positive test today but struggling to work out gestation as I don't know if my last "period" could have been implantation bleeding as it was very light. I wouldn't expect a postive test when I'm due to ovulate? Can anyone help?


----------



## Jbree

How do you know you ovulated when you think you did? Do you use opks? I would be thinking that you ovulated later than you think last month and your probably 3-4weeks? Just because the lines quite faint for you to be 6 weeks pregnant (if you take your ovulation from 20th July). Could you maybe take a clear blue with the weeks on it? X


----------



## Melissa1991

Jbree said:


> How do you know you ovulated when you think you did? Do you use opks? I would be thinking that you ovulated later than you think last month and your probably 3-4weeks? Just because the lines quite faint for you to be 6 weeks pregnant (if you take your ovulation from 20th July). Could you maybe take a clear blue with the weeks on it? X

I did the clear blue digi opks which confirmed ovulation, the tests I took today where done at 2pm. I'm going to get a clearblue test tomorrow if I can x


----------

